# Ο ορισμός του θράσους;



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2010)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε στο λήμμα "θράσος" στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες να βάζαμε τη φωτογραφία ενός απ' αυτούς τους εκπροσώπους των ιατρικών και φαρμακευτικών συλλόγων που μόλις ανακοινωθεί π.χ. ότι "Βρέθηκαν 2.000 γιατροί με καταθέσεις εκατομμυρίων που δήλωναν εισόδημα 12.000 ευρώ το χρόνο", βγαίνουν και κραυγάζουν ότι "Διαπομπεύεται και διασύρεται ένας ολόκληρος κλάδος χωρίς ποτέ να δημοσιοποιούνται στοιχεία"; Ποιος ο λόγος να μάθουμε τα στοιχεία τους; Δεν θα γκάριζαν τότε ότι δημοσιοποιούνται προσωπικά δεδομένα;

Όσοι γιατροί δεν δίνουν αποδείξεις, όσοι απαιτούν τα φακελάκια στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία κι όσοι φαρμακοποιοί καβατζώνουν τα βιβλιάρια των ασφαλισμένων και τα χρησιμοποιούν για απάτες, οι ίδιοι δεν διασύρουν τον εαυτό τους και τον κλάδο τους; Και γιατί διασύρεται ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΣ ο κλάδος όταν η ανακοίνωση λέει "2.000 γιατροί" ή "Κάποιοι φαρμακοποιοί"; 

Εγώ ξέρω γιατρό πνευμονολόγο που είναι φτωχός, επειδή πολύ συχνά βλέπει τους ασθενείς χωρίς να τους παίρνει χρήματα, ακόμα και ανθρώπους που θα είχαν να πληρώσουν. Ή πας στο ιατρείο του δέκα φορές και παίρνει επίσκεψη τη μία. Και το ύψος της αμοιβής του το έχει κρατήσει στην προ του ευρώ εποχή. Αυτός λέτε να νιώθει ότι διασύρεται από την ανακοίνωση ότι κάποιοι συνάδελφοί του είναι απατεώνες και κλέφτες; Δεν νομίζω.

Αυτό το παραμύθι που λένε ΠΑΝΤΑ οι εκπρόσωποι όλων των επαγγελματικών κλάδων, ότι καταδικάζουν κάθε παράνομη ενέργεια, αλλά διαμαρτύρονται γιατί διασύρεται όλος ο κλάδος τους, έχει παλιώσει πια. Δηλαδή, δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να ανακοινώνεται ότι βρέθηκαν ταξιτζήδες που κλέβουν τους τουρίστες ή εστιάτορες που σερβίρουν σάπια, ούτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρανομία από επαγγελματίες, για να μη "διασύρεται" κανένας κλάδος!


----------



## crystal (Nov 5, 2010)

Μια προσπάθεια από τους γιατρούς του νοσοκομείου της Σπάρτης.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2010)

Ακριβώς. Σ' αυτή την υπόθεση συμμετέχουν και αυτοί που ξέρουν καλύτερα απ' όλους την αλήθεια και τη βιώνουν στο πετσί τους: οι ασθενείς των γιατρών και πελάτες των φαρμακείων. Πώς να διασυρθεί ένας γιατρός αν ξέρεις ότι κάθε φορά που πας στο ιατρείο του σου δίνει απόδειξη; Είναι φως-φανάρι ότι αυτά τα λεφτά θα δηλωθούν και ως εισόδημα. Πώς να διασυρθεί ένας νοσοκομειακός γιατρός που δεν ζητάει φακελάκι; Ίσα-ίσα, βγαίνουν μετά οι ασθενείς του και δημοσιεύουν ανακοινώσεις ευγνωμοσύνης στις εφημερίδες.
Όταν ένας απ' τους πιο γνωστούς καρδιοχειρουργούς της Ελλάδας χειρούργησε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο, διαπίστωσα αυτοπροσώπως ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος διαπράττει φοροδιαφυγή τεραστίου μεγέθους. Δεν έδινε ποτέ απόδειξη για εγχειρήσεις που στοίχιζαν τότε, πριν από 15 χρόνια, πάνω από 3 εκατομμύρια δραχμές, και υποθέτω ότι σήμερα θα κοστολογούνται στις 20 με 30 χιλιάδες ευρώ. Για ποιο διασυρμό μπορεί να μιλήσει λοιπόν ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος όταν ξέρει όλη η Ελλάδα τη φοροδιαφυγή του;


----------

